# Jure Sanguinis citizenship



## panama rick (Oct 15, 2014)

Hi everyone. My wife has been granted Italian citizenship by the courts and we are waiting for her grandmother's commune to register this action. My understanding is that once this is done she can apply for residency. 
My question is this. Is she required to get an Italian passport immediately in order to reside in Italy. A passport is nothing more than a travel document and she has her US one for that purpose.
Your feedback will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Italia-Mx (Jan 14, 2009)

No, she does not ever have to have an Italian passport. But she does need proof of citizenship to be able to apply for residence. Since she wasn't recognized by a consulate, you should ask the Italian attorney how to proceed. If you want residency in a commune other than the ancestral commune, you need documentation from that commune.


----------



## panama rick (Oct 15, 2014)

Thanks Italia-Mx. I thought that might be the case. Although she will get one eventually she didn't want to rush back to the states. Once the commune registers her paperwork she'll proceed with residency.


----------

